# Mr Hardwick's - ENYAWREKLAW / JF concentrates



## method1 (7/7/16)

If you didn't listen to the last podcast then you missed out on the news!

Mr. Hardwick's will be the exclusive SA distributor of the ENYAWREKLAW / ECX concentrates!

We will also have exclusive distribution of the new ECX Jungle Flavor concentrate line.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 8


----------



## brotiform (7/7/16)

Great news Joel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/7/16)

Awesome news Joel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/16)

All the best with this @method1 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/7/16)

Well done bud!

1 x Funfetti for me... for now please 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (7/7/16)

@method1 thank you thank you thank you! #NUFFSAID

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (25/7/16)

We just received shipping confirmation and with any luck should have stock within 10 days.

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (25/7/16)

Pistachio Tobacco and the Strawberry one for me @method1 
And i can mix at whatever strength i need!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ConradS (25/7/16)

Looks great, How will we go about ordering these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (25/7/16)

ConradS said:


> Looks great, How will we go about ordering these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They'll be available at hardwicks.co.za and possibly other vendors in time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ConradS (25/7/16)

method1 said:


> They'll be available at hardwicks.co.za and possibly other vendors in time.



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dstroya (8/8/16)

Hey @method1, any news when these will be here?


----------



## method1 (8/8/16)

dstroya said:


> Hey @method1, any news when these will be here?



@dstroya - stock has arrived, we're in the process of getting the website updated and pricing finalised

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## dstroya (8/8/16)

method1 said:


> @dstroya - stock has arrived, we're in the process of getting the website updated and pricing finalised



YAY!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (10/8/16)

@element0709 at Vapechem got the scoop and now has limited stock of the ENYAWREKLAW concentrates:

https://www.vapechem.co.za/collections/enyawreklaw-concentrates

I'll update as stock reaches other vendors.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zakariya Baker (23/8/16)

I'm not all that great with DIY, so this may be a silly question to ask of the community. But, regarding the flavour profile of a single concentrate mix made from a premix like these ones here, Is this an actual kind of simple single concentrate recipe here? Or if and when I buy some of this, will I have to be smoothing out the profile to get a good vape?


----------



## method1 (23/8/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> I'm not all that great with DIY, so this may be a silly question to ask of the community. But, regarding the flavour profile of a single concentrate mix made from a premix like these ones here, Is this an actual kind of simple single concentrate recipe here? Or if and when I buy some of this, will I have to be smoothing out the profile to get a good vape?



These are full recipes in a bottle, quite complex & tasty recipes at that


----------



## GMacDiggity (23/8/16)

Hey @method1

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this (or if you are able to say) but do you know of anyone that is selling these that would supply the VG/PG/Nic mix at the right ratio to just chuck into a bottle and get a 3mg mix? Not done much DIY so don't have any equipment, base mixes or know how but really keen to give these a go.


----------



## method1 (23/8/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Hey @method1
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this (or if you are able to say) but do you know of anyone that is selling these that would supply the VG/PG/Nic mix at the right ratio to just chuck into a bottle and get a 3mg mix? Not done much DIY so don't have any equipment, base mixes or know how but really keen to give these a go.



@Maxxis at Lung Candy and @KieranD at Vape Cartel will mix it up for you if you ask nicely

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Vapington (23/8/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Hey @method1
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this (or if you are able to say) but do you know of anyone that is selling these that would supply the VG/PG/Nic mix at the right ratio to just chuck into a bottle and get a 3mg mix? Not done much DIY so don't have any equipment, base mixes or know how but really keen to give these a go.


It gives a recommended % on the bottle. For instance Rosky Milk is recommended at 17%. I would do a 70VG/30PG mix of this. There are lots of great ejuice calculators you can use online to work everything out for you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (23/8/16)

method1 said:


> @Maxxis at Lung Candy and @KieranD at Vape Cartel will mix it up for you if you ask nicely



Awesome thanks very much @method1 . Think I will be getting in touch with them very soon! And nice one for bringing these over!



Vapington said:


> It gives a recommended % on the bottle. For instance Rosky Milk is recommended at 17%. I would do a 70VG/30PG mix of this. There are lots of great ejuice calculators you can use online to work everything out for you



Thanks @Vapington , keen to try it out mixed up before buying the VG, PG and Nic. If its a win think I'll make the jump and start dabbling in some DIY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (2/11/16)

Any chance of you bringing in the Cuprian and Triple C's versions of these? 

They just make life so easy! And the Stacio-RY4U and Rosky Milk are just downright delicious. 

Can't wait to try out some JF concentrates!


----------



## method1 (2/11/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Any chance of you bringing in the Cuprian and Triple C's versions of these?
> 
> They just make life so easy! And the Stacio-RY4U and Rosky Milk are just downright delicious.
> 
> Can't wait to try out some JF concentrates!



Yes we're getting cuprian & triple c's as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (2/11/16)

@method1 that is fantastic news! Like to keep things simple wherever possible! Will definitely be picking some of those up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

